# Blind Spot Driving Abroad



## 110503 (Mar 10, 2008)

Recently I had experience of coming to a "Y" junction in Spain with my RHD van and found it impossible to see what traffic was coming from my left. I now have purchased a blindspot mirror but it will not position to eliminate the problem.
I have an Autotrail Cheyenne 740s on a Fiat Ducato chassis.
Has anyone got or does anyone know of a solution to this?


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

I have the same problem driving in the UK with my LHD RV.

The trick is to position your vehicle diferently to make it more of a right angle. Hope this helps.

Ian


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

sometimes possible to position yourself at right angles (or nearly) to the junction, despite the road layout, to enable some sight of oncoming traffic. i have just the same problem when driving a lorry in uk, and have found this mostly solves the problem.

des


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

I have an Autotrail and use a Fresnal Lens on the rear window to give a closer and wider view behind. I also have a 7mm convex circular mirror attached to each side mirror to give a wider view.
A numberof makes of base vehicles have a large convex mirror affixed below the side mirrors, such as Ford Transit, I don't know why Fiat don't follow suit.


----------



## 110747 (Mar 21, 2008)

Being contrary as always, i tend to do the opposite.

i try to position the van parallel to the on coming traffic so i can see it in my side mirror, also gives me a better angle for a quicker launch, i try and treat it like a slip road joining a carriageway.

and i do the same joining a carriageway, rather than keep at an angle i get alongside the carriagway as soon as possible so i can see in the side mirror and it stops cars nipping alongside and overtaking you on the slip road before joining the carriageway.

it really annoys me when joining a dual carriageway when a car overtakes joining then stays alongside, stopping you getting out easily.

Geoff B


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I position myself at a junction slightly angled so I can see through the side window down the road with the net curtains/blinds open when traveling in conjunction with a blind spot mirror. Also the BH in the co-pilots seat is a great spotter.

Johnny F


----------



## 110503 (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks for all your replies and having driven vans most of my working life I know about road positioning but the incident I was referring to meant I could not do anything about the blindspot.
What I was hoping for is a particular add on mirror if such a thing is made.
The Fiat does come with a blindspot mirror but it will not adjust far enough at "Y" junctions.
Devonidiot could you expand on your solution if possible? Thanks

John


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*mirror mirror*

You can mount another mirror on top . position to suite ,have seen them in caravan shops. try ebay. no amount of road positioning will make it safe. because always a dead zone. you need full view always


----------



## 110747 (Mar 21, 2008)

Some of the rear view camera systems have an input for a second camera, maybe fitting one to point at any blind spot would be a good solution.


----------



## 110503 (Mar 10, 2008)

GBrapido,
The van has a reversing camera but it's so long wided to turn the thing on I never use it (it comes with the vehicle), are these things all the same? or have I just got one that sounds good in the brochure?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

The best solution is to have a large convex mirror above the passenger side door mirror on an "A" class, I've just put 6"x4" Hella mirror on, angled to give a view at 45deg along the van. This is excellent and of great assistance on the approach to Y junctions and roundabouts. We couldn't mount the mirror properly on the last van (low profile) so went for a side camera which worked OK but not as good a solution as a mirror if one will fit. When we had a van with an overcab I hung the mirror from the underside of the luton - that worked very well indeed. The important thing is to use a big mirror and mount it well forward of the drivers eyeline.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Blind spot*

Hi

I have similar problems over here as I am a lefty.

Good advice from Ken re the mirror.

I have a different driving style for the LHD - such as keeping back from the "line" at aroundabout etc.

Russell


----------



## 110503 (Mar 10, 2008)

gaspode,

Can you tell me what is a "hella mirror" We do have an overhang but I don't know if it's possible to fix to it.

Thanks

John


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi John

"Hella" is simply a manufacturer, same one who make most of the good quality road lighting units. We got ours from Ebay several years ago, but any decent sized commercial mirror would be OK. Here's a shot of it mounted under the luton on the last but one van if that helps.


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

*mirror*

Thats a very good mod Gaspode , how did you fix it to the underside of the luton please?

Take care Les.


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

GBrapido said:


> Being contrary as always, i tend to do the opposite. i try to position the van parallel to the on coming traffic so i can see it in my side mirror, also gives me a better angle for a quicker launch, i try and treat it like a slip road joining a carriageway. and i do the same joining a carriageway, rather than keep at an angle i get alongside the carriagway as soon as possible so i can see in the side mirror and it stops cars nipping alongside and overtaking you on the slip road before joining the carriageway. it really annoys me when joining a dual carriageway when a car overtakes joining then stays alongside, stopping you getting out easily. Geoff B


I hope I'm misunderstanding this, because it sounds to me like a well dodgy method, Geoff. Are you doing one or two early "over the shoulder checks" too, because with a real look, rather than looking into the relatively restricted view provided by a mirror (or two), you'll get a far better view of vehicles which are hurtling towards you in that joining-a-major-road scenario. I can imagine the driver of the car which you say "overtakes joining then stays alongside, stopping you getting out easily" might be thinking he was doing OK until a motorhome starting joining from the slip road as if the driver had priority.


----------



## 110503 (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks gaspode,
The type of mirror and its position would solve the problem if I can fix to the overhang - Anybody had experience of Autotrail and fixing to the bodywork?
gaspode did you fix it on the driver side or central?

John


----------



## garye14 (Feb 6, 2006)

Another alternative is a "dead angle mirror" though probably more suited to A classes.

http://www.unitruck.co.uk/bds.asp

I looked at buying one once but I think they were about £45 :evil: 
So I made one out of a convex mirror (the sort they sell for keeping an eye on the kids in the car) & mounting it on a bracket at the front corner of the cab so it stands upright. If truth be told it's a bit small & would be better if it was larger but hey, the principle works, just need to find a bigger mirror!

cheers

G.


----------



## 110747 (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi Smilo.

you are misunderstanding me, easily done with my accent.

we are talking about when vision is restricted due to the angle of aproach.

so you have no vision, my view it is better to get some vision if a bit limited than none.

Joining a carriageway is just like overtaking, you have no right of entry, but as we are a slow vehicle and drive carefully, impatient car drivers try and nip out onto the carriageway actually overtaking you as you join.

this is illegal and bloody dangerous, but they still do it, and often come up into your blind spot, seen it done to many lorries as well.

So i Agree a good look beats all and having ridden motorbikes for years fully use the lifesaver look.

But when you have no vision you have to do what you can to improve things and be as safe as possible.

The reason i don't like the 90 degree aproach is because when you do turn onto the carriageway, you do it slower and have to swing the nose out accross on-coming direction, this can upset traffic in the other direction.

It all about doing what you feel is safest for each circumstance and don't think there is a definitive answer, just common sense.

Geoff


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Just thinking aloud here Geoff, but if it's important enough for you to spend the dosh you might be able to set up a cheap rear view camera to cover that blind spot.

They usually have a very wide field of view (which is an advantage here), and if you mounted the monitor somewhere well out of your normal line of sight it would not be a distraction to your driving.

Don't know - perhaps see how much they are on Fleabay?

Cheers


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

Just read this thread and thought mine might be of interest as the Fiat shaped mirror does not lend itself to an 'add-on' but my solution was to mount a standard door mirror from halfords to the window pillar and angle it to suit - works perfectly and i dont need to wake the wife up when we come to an intersection.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

dikyenfo said:


> . . . . . . mount a standard door mirror from halfords to the window pillar and angle it to suit - works perfectly and i dont need to wake the wife up when we come to an intersection.


Brilliant solution Dik, and so simple. :roll:

Safe driving and continued peace and quiet in the cab. :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll: :roll:

Can't be bad!


----------

